# Newbie with candle making question



## KQ6AR

Hi,
I have a silicone votive beehive shaped mold. We just used a piece of stiff wire bent in half to get the wicks in. The wick we used was a square braid wick, either from peak candle, or candlechem, don't remember. 
A large bobby pin holds the wick nicely on top of the mold. Unless you're burning them in a container like a tee light I don't think you'll need the wick holder in the candle. 
Have fun,


----------



## HONEYDEW

Don't get the wick pins they are generally for metal molds, I went to a sewing store and got an assortment of upholstery needles that work great for different length molds for cheap. and the silicone molds will seal around the wick by itself so you don't need mold seal.


----------



## berkshire bee

The wick tabs will allow almost every bit of wax to burn. Without them, the wick will fall over when the candle gets near the bottom.


----------



## KQ6AR

A little more on the wick. I also have the little beehive votive mold. Tried 2/0 square braid seems too small, tried #2 square braid nice flame but the candle had a couple runs. Just ordered some #1 square braid hopefully that will be perfect for my votive, & emergency taper they are both about 1-1/2" diameter.

The 2/0 square braid burns perfectly in my hand dipper tapers.


----------



## keystone17

I used to make candles, and I would use a little more wick. I agree that the upholstery needles work great for the longer ones. I also used to use a silicone votive. This is all very good advice.

_______________________________________ 
scentsy is flameless.


----------



## Eric Baxter

What is use for the needle is a thick needle that fits the wick and then i just push it through the mold and pull it out with my fingers or a pair of pliers.


----------



## chickabee1

I have the 2 oz beehive mold. I wick it with the 4/0. Works perfectly


----------



## cowdoc

xcskimom said:


> And should I look for a shorter wick needle elsewhere? It seems a little silly to use an 18" needle to put a wick in a 2" candle. Or is that just how it's done?
> 
> Thanks for any assistance!
> Amanda


The stock that the needles is made from comes very long. We cut them. The needles are needed to push the wick through the rubber. If you have a 12 inch taper mold, you will need something very long to be able to reach from the hole where the wick enters to where you can handle it with your fingers. 

When you push the wick through, leave a roll of wicking outside and then when the candle hardens, pull the wick up through and cut the candle off. Now there is wick threaded, but you did not need the needle again. The size of the roll depends on how many candles you are pouring. In our shop, we leave full half pound rolls on the molds. You might only leave a few candles worth, but it is nice not to have to push the wick through the mold over and over again.

If you wish a shorter needle because you are only doing the votive mold, just put a note on your order or tell the person taking your order on the phone how long you would like it. We can have the shop recut it. That will save you a trip to find an upholstery needle like was suggested in another post. 

Thank you

Chris
[email protected]


----------

